# I think I found my side arm



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been trying to decide on what to get for a side arm. I really like the 1911 but a good one can be pricey.
I found a guy that is going through a divorce he has a Springfield 1911 A-1 5" barrel still in the box he fired 
One magazine through it just to check it out. Comes with a box of Winchesters -7 rounds. And 3 magazines 
Anyway he wants an offer on it and he's hurting for cash I don't want to take advantage of a man that is 
down on his luck. I was thinking of offering him $400 Is that fair offer? 
I was looking for a Colt but if this is a good deal I think I'll take it.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

It's been a while since I've carried the springfield I used to own. However, it was a great shooter and never gave me any problems. Your offer sounds about right. If you do purchase it, I think I still have my belt holster and you are welcome to it


----------



## ohioguy (Sep 2, 2012)

I just did a search and cheapest one I found was 500 with just two mags and that was a auction ok n so it might go up.but I would tell you to start at 400 and all he can say is no and offer some more.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You will not go wrong buying a Springfield Armory 1911.
$400 would be a fair offer, and perhaps go up to $450 if you have to.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Springfield 1911's have an excellent reputation. I don't think that you are taking advantage of the guy by offering him $400. I doubt that he would get much more, if that, if he went to a gun dealer or a pawn shop to sell it. He always has the option to say "no". Let us know how it goes. I will wait for the post that says you should forget it and go with a Glock. Just saying. By the way, don't listen to them. There is a reason that so many people have loved their 1911's for over a century.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I own a 1911 and a Glock. The Glock makes an excellent little concealed carry, and I'm pretty confident it will hurt a bad guy if I need it to.

The 1911 on the other hand is what I carry when I want to know that I'm well protected. When I go to the range, it's the one that feels like a real gun when you rack the slide. Metal on metal will always have a stigma that tupperware, no matter how reliable, will never have. I think it's beneficial to have and fire both but if I had to choose one gun and run, there wouldn't be any hesitation on choosing the 1911. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Probably a fair offer, kind of depends on what model it is. The "loaded" models with adjustable sights and other extras are worth a little more. If it is the basic model with the military style sights and no extras that is the most I would pay for one.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

My 1911 is a range gun for protection if it's an automatic it's a Glock. That being said everybody's got preferences and 1911's have been doing their thing for over a hundred years now. I'm sure it will serve you well.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

If he accepts 4 get it and run cause you robbed him. 
I wouldn't take less than 7.
Good luck.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Four hundred is probably better than what a gun shop would give him for it and a good deal for you if you are in the market for a 1911. The basic GI models normally sell for about 100 to 150 bucks or more new depending on whether or not it is stainless and the Milspec usually goes for a bit more than that.


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

Sounds like a really good deal. 1911s are a fine carry weapon. Just take some time to learn how to care for it and best of luck!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Four hundred is probably better than what a gun shop would give him for it and a good deal for you if you are in the market for a 1911. The basic GI models normally sell for about 100 to 150 bucks or more new depending on whether or not it is stainless and the Milspec usually goes for a bit more than that.


I'm sure this might not be what you meant... but unless you're exceptionally gifted you aren't going to find a Springfield Milspec for just a bit more than $100 to $150. You must be referring to used/issued Colt's?

In other news, gun shops offer less than the going value on a gun because they have to turn around and sell it for a profit. If this is a deal between friends, I'd show them the respect of offering more than a gun shop, but that's just my two cents. If I was buying from somebody who had guns flowing forth from their safe and just wanted to burn a few then I'd be a little better off with lowering that price.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Springfield 1911's have an excellent reputation. I don't think that you are taking advantage of the guy by offering him $400. I doubt that he would get much more, if that, if he went to a gun dealer or a pawn shop to sell it. He always has the option to say "no". Let us know how it goes. I will wait for the post that says you should forget it and go with a Glock. Just saying. By the way, don't listen to them. There is a reason that so many people have loved their 1911's for over a century.


Glock it instead


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm no Glock fan, and I love my 1911. That being said, I've only carried a 1911 once as a civilian, preferring lighter weapons for EDC. You're less likely to carry it every day if it is heavy, annoying, not concealable with whatever clothing you are wearing, etc.
On the other hand, if it is your SHTF weapon and you are going to use it with the appropriate SHTF holster, go for it!
As DAnny said, I wouldn't low ball a friend, though. Especially one in dire financial straits. The tides might turn and you don't want a bitter friend when you need a hand.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have been trying to decide on what to get for a side arm. I really like the 1911 but a good one can be pricey.
> I found a guy that is going through a divorce he has a Springfield 1911 A-1 5" barrel still in the box he fired
> One magazine through it just to check it out. Comes with a box of Winchesters -7 rounds. And 3 magazines
> Anyway he wants an offer on it and he's hurting for cash I don't want to take advantage of a man that is
> ...


I would polish and throat the weapon before I carried it. Its not hard to do and if you need any info on how pm me. Other than that there is nothing wrong with a Springfield...


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'm no Glock fan, and I love my 1911. That being said, I've only carried a 1911 once as a civilian, preferring lighter weapons for EDC. You're less likely to carry it every day if it is heavy, annoying, not concealable with whatever clothing you are wearing, etc.
> On the other hand, if it is your SHTF weapon and you are going to use it with the appropriate SHTF holster, go for it!
> As DAnny said, I wouldn't low ball a friend, though. Especially one in dire financial straits. The tides might turn and you don't want a bitter friend when you need a hand.


I am a fan of the glocks as well but I personally like the heft of a 1911 and like to carry it for that reason.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I would take it to a gunsmith for a check up. Springer has been lax on the barrel and bushing fit . The good news is Springer has a lifetime warranty to the ORIGINAL owner. So keep your buddy happy,so he will send it in for you should the need arise.

Get the bushing/barrel fit looked at though.

The new ones are on import frames also.YMMV


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have 1911's by Colt, RIA, and Taurus. The farthest I carry them is from the house to the truck console.
My carry gun is either a 44 Special snubby, or a 357 magnum snubby. Sometimes both.
I do not own a Glock. I'm not a high speed low drag tactical operator. Just a country *******. If I had the money, I'd buy another Colt 1911, this time in .38 Super.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Probably a fair offer, kind of depends on what model it is. The "loaded" models with adjustable sights and other extras are worth a little more. If it is the basic model with the military style sights and no extras that is the most I would pay for one.


 jimb1972 is right on with statement. If it is a basic 1911, that is more than fair. It really comes down to how much are you willing to give and how much he is willing to take. I have purchased a lot of guns over the years, and walk away for a lot of guns over the years.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

OK ,,,,,,, This guy (Mark) calls me at 8 A.M. to see if want to come and look at this Springfield 45. I have my coffee and make the drive into the city 
He said to call him when I get close so I do. When I called I was only about 10 min away. When I get there he is not home. I call his cell and he said he
would be there in just few minuets. He shows up walking carrying a snow shovel. He was going door to door offering to shovel driveways and side walks
for a few bucks. Turns out the only job he could find was at a Mc Donald's night shift. It's pretty obvious this guy is desperate. He shows me the gun
and it is perfect in the plastic box. It's got the three dot sights and very nice wood grips with the spring field logo carved in them. I knew I could get
the gun cheap. But then I got thinking ,, Mark works all night for minimum wage then goes out and shovels walks and driveways for what ever
someone will give him. I must be getting soft,,,,,, I offered him $400 I knew he would take it. Then that little voice in my head told me I was a jerk
so I quickly upped it to $500 --some times I hate that little voice--- I am retired and live on a fixed income but I live comfortable.
What the heck anybody that works that hard deserves the extra $100. And i guess I should be thankful for what I have.
I give him the money and then he asks If I need any ammo. He has 4 22lr bricks (federal 525 count) and then tells he would like to get
$40 for all four. Yea,, I bought them. Then he tells he has a Winchester 1897 pump shotgun (my favorite) but it's at his mothers and he will have it next
week. I didn't ask how much and told him to call me when he has it. Maybe I am getting a little soft but life is good. 

.............................................Hard working honest guys like Mark Is what made this country. We need more Marks....


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> We need more Marks....


Yea, we do...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If it has a 3 dot sight, a lowered ejection and beveled mag well then it's probably a Milspec, so the extra hundred was fair. Because milspecs generally sell for a bit more (100-150 bucks more) than the GI model.

40 bucks for 4 bricks .22 LR ammo? I got to agree with you the world definitely needs more Marks especially the Marks that are selling bricks of .22LR for 10 bucks a pop!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> We need more Marks....


Heck yea! Wait, never mind, you're not referring to me.

The world needs more of both of you. I highly doubt the guy who offered more than he knew he could is a no good lazy sumnabich either.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't care what the others all say about you, you're an OK guy!!
::clapping::


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

40 bucks for 4 bricks .22 LR ammo? I got to agree with you the world definitely needs more Marks especially the Marks that are selling bricks of .22LR for 10 bucks a pop![/QUOTE]

He said he had the bricks for a long time. That's probably close to about what he paid for them 
I think I got my $100 bucks back on the bricks


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You will not go wrong buying a Springfield Armory 1911.
> $400 would be a fair offer, and perhaps go up to $450 if you have to.


 See above.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> See above.


I looked, but the only thing there is my roof.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Go for it. $500 would be my limit if he wants to haggle.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The best feeling of any negotiation is when both parties involved leave feeling good. Glad to hear that the pistol will be well taken care of. 
I commend you on your actions, and if you dont want/ need the other offer up for sale, let us know( yeah right).
Hope this Mark fellow the best, and at least he is working on making it better, instead of just giving in. 
Hopefully he will find better employement, maybe you could call around. I hate sticking my neck out for others, but have been known to do so.


----------

